# Reparacion de Transformador 220 a 12V



## Taurinet (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola es la primera vez que aparezco por aqui y necesitaria ayuda para reparar un transformador de un router adsl.
Características:

MODEL: DSA-0151A-12 UP

INPUT: 200-240V -- 50/60Hz  0.4A

OUTPUT: +12V --- 1.25A

El problema es que en vez de dar a la salida 12V da apenas unos 0.1 V.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar y me indique como repararlo si es posible.

Gracias
Pedro


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 26, 2006)

Antes que nada, aclaremos terminos:
tu de lo que estás hablando es de un adaptador AC/DC.

Aqui tienes lo q buscas:
http://www.deutronic.com/ac-adapter/20-watt-tisch-lowcost.htm

Tiene algún electrolítico quemado.
Mira a ver si tienes señal de conmutación.

Mira que tensión tienes a la salida del transformador.


----------



## Taurinet (Sep 26, 2006)

Si, tienes razón se trata de un Adaptador AC/DC.

No tiene ningun electrolítico quemado a simple vista
y no se exactamente como mirar la tension de salida del transformador.


Podrias ayudarme?

Gracias por contestar
Pedro


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola compañero Taurinet...

Como lo indica Antonio el Bailarin, estamos hablando de un conversor AC/DC y recuerdo que en una oportunidad tuve que reparar un conversor de un Router D-Link DI-704, lo que tuve que reemplazar en esa ocasion fue un condensador electrolitico de 22uF*250V ademas del fusible tipo "resistencia" que se encuentra en la entrada de linea...

Reemplazandoles los componentes mencionados el transformador funcionó sin problemas...

Como es habitual, el progreso tecnologico hace que cada fabricante de equipos electronicos trate de agregarle su "toque" especial a cada dispositivo (para esto se usan transistores, IC u otros componentes que tratan de cambiar su apariencia) por lo que te sugiero que trates de enviar una fotografia del transformador para que podamos ver y determinar donde podria estar la presunta falla)

Ahora yo te tengo una pregunta a ti Taurinet:



> Si, tienes razón se trata de un Adaptador AC/DC.
> 
> No tiene ningun electrolítico quemado a simple vista
> y no se exactamente como mirar la tension de salida del transformador.
> ...




Aqui nos indicas que no sabes como mirar la tension de salida del transformador, para esto debes tener un Multimetro y asegurarte que estes midiendo Voltaje continuo (DC)

Saludos y comentanos como vas...


----------



## Taurinet (Sep 27, 2006)

Aqui os dejo una imagen, reconozco que es un tanto mala, voy a ver si un colegilla me deja su camara y hago unas fotos bien visibles para que podais ayudarme bien.

Un saludo.
Pedro

Y muchas gracias por involucraros.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 27, 2006)

Como puedes ver en la foto, tienes un transformador grande en rojo. En las patitas de salida (las que vayan las pistas a la salida pasando por algun diodo y los condensadores de salida) tienes que medir. Si en este punto tienes tensión, aprox. 12,7, entonces está estropeada la etapa de salida (condensadores y diodos). Si no, tienes que comprobar las tensiones en el primario, OJO! ten cuidado pq es mucha tensión, pon el polímetro en la posición más alta que tengas y ves bajando. Si no tienes tensión pueden ser dos cosas, el puente rectificador y/o el fusible d entrada (q debe estar integrado).

Saludos.


----------



## Taurinet (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola de nuevo, conseguí una cámara en condiciones de un amiguete y le he hecho un book al aparatito en cuestión. Espero que con esto podáis ayudarme y os describa con mas facilidad lo que veo yo.

A ver si con estas fotillos podéis indicarme donde medir con el multimetro pues no consigo identificar la salida del transformador, para ver si el problema es la etapa de salida o la de entrada.

Pregunta, ya identificados patas de salida y demás, si mido corriente continua con el multimetro tras el transformador, ¿hay problema de cargarme el multimetro?.

Pregunta, con ésta imagen, en la parte inferior, diríais que D5 (de color anaranjado) esta quemado?


----------



## Dr.Porrin (Sep 30, 2006)

A la salida del transformador tenes que medir corriente alterna, ya que todavia no esta rectificada.

Es mi impresion o C7 esta hinchado? Quizas viene por ahi el problema.


----------



## Taurinet (Oct 1, 2006)

No C7 no esta hinchado, puede ser que la imagen de la impresion pero no esta hinchado. solo esta sucio por un lateral por culpa de la pata de D5.

La salida en corriente continua sale del orden de los 0,1 V, en vez de los 12 V aprox que deberian de dar.

Voy a probar a medir la salida del transformador en corriente alterna y os cuento lo que obtengo.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 1, 2006)

He visto todas las fotos, y C7 parece hinchado por la parte superior. 
No está abombado hacia los lados, sino la parte superior de color aluminio. Se ve claramente.

Cámbialo, que no vas a perder nada.
Yo los condensadores siempre los toco por arriba, porque hay veces que están muy poco hinchados.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

MEs facil saber si el diodo esta mal, el tester en posicion de diodos, en una posicion debe dar 0.4 a0.6(segun modelos, puede dar 0.1) y en la otra infinito muy alta.
Puede que te de 0.1 porque esta autoprotegiendose.

Otra medida bastante eficar en poner el tester en zumbido, si mides en los diodos deben dar un cortito pitido, eso es buena señal, si no lo dan sospecha y si siempre pita malo,malo.

Tambien te recomiendo que mientras hagas la pruebas utiliza el truco de la lampara.

Consiste en poner una lampara de 40W o similar en serie con el transformador.

Si por cualquiercausa el circuito se bloquea o pasa cualquier cosa lo maximo que te pasara es que la bombilla se encienda a toda mecha, pero no rompes nada, es un buen consejo ya que me parece que lleba un integrado en el primario que te costara encontrarlo.


----------



## Aesculapius (Feb 5, 2010)

Este tema es viejo pero vale la pena revivirlo. La fuente que se muestra en este hilo no es una fuente de poder lineal sino una fuente conmutada o SMPS (Swtich Mode Power Supply). Los equipos modernos de hoy dia salvo problamente los de audio emplean fuentes conmutadas. Estas fuentes son mas pequeñas, livianas y eficientes, generan poco calor y cumplen con las exigencias de alimentacion de la mayoria de los equipos electronicos modernos.
En la primera foto de arriba hacia abajo (la de vista superior), podemos ver el plug
de conexion a la linea de alimentacion a la izquierda. Vemos un fusible cubierto de una
funda de goma el cual parece estar bien. Luego vemos arriba y a la izquierda un
circuito constituido por bobinas y condensadores de poliester que representan el circuito
RFI. Arriba y al centro vemos de color rojo un pequeño transformador de feedback, luego
un juego de 4 diodos rectificadores (si, en este tipo de fuentes es comun que la tension
se rectifique antes de pasar por el transformador), luego a la derecha de estos vemos el
condensador electrolitico principal y algunos secundarios. Abajo y al centro vemos dos
elementos centrales de este tipo de fuentes el SMTP o tranformador chopper, cuadrado, de color rojo y pegado con una tuerca a una lamina de disipacion el PWM CI o el FET de poder, no se puede distinguir desde esta perspectiva. Abajo y totalmente a la derecha vemos un gran diodo de potencia que marca la salida del secundario y nos dice que esta fuente tiene una sola salida regulada. 
En la cuarta imagen de arriba hacia abajo (la de vista desde abajo del circuito), podemos
distinguir perfectamente las zonas del primario y del secundario divididas por una franja
de pertinax de color verde obscuro donde no hay ningun conductor.
Ningun componente tiene daño fisico aparante asi que hay que probarlos individualmente,
hacer mediciones de tension en distintos puntos criticos que es la mejor manera de
identificar la falla cuando el fusible esta indeme.
Son comunes las fallas del FET de poder, daños al bobinado secundario, electroliticos
en corto, etc.

La verdad es un tema muy interesante que poco se toca en los foros, si ustedes tienen
algunos adaptadores AC/DC dañados abranlos, y estudienlos ya que muchos son reparables. De hecho tengo un amigo que hace su daily living solo de reparar estos aparatitos.

Saludos.

Nota:

Como se abre un adaptador AC/DC?

Es sencillo, la mayoria no son diseñados para que sean reparados por el usuario asi que la carcasa consta de dos mitades unidas con pega y sin tornillos.
La forma mas facil es usar un cuchillo grande, alinean el filo del cuchillo en forma paralela con
la linea de union de las dos mitades de la carcasa, luego se dan muchos golpes de mediana fuerza en el borde no filoso de cuchillo, con un martillo, esto debemos hacerlo en las caras laterales del adaptador pero no sobre la cara de entrada o salida de los cables para no dañarlos. Eventualmente la pega va cediendo y las dos mitades se
separan. El proceso no suelo durar mas de 2 o 3 minutos. Si lo hacemos con cuidado,
los daños a la carcasa son minimos. Al terminar la reparacion sellamos otra vez con epoxi (pega instantanea).


----------



## sdmg (Mar 24, 2011)

hola a todos tengo ese transformador y a mi se me ha quemado el transistor Q1 de tal manera que no se ve ninguna referencia. por favor si alguien lo tiene y puede decirme lo que pone en Q1 lo agradeceria mucho.
gracias a todos y hasta pronto


----------



## jocasafe (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola,
tengo el siguiente problema, el adaptador de mi portatil no funciona bien. Al enchufarlo el indicador luminoso se enciende, pero poco a poco va perdiendo intensidad hasta que termina apagandose... ¿A qué puede deberse?  ¿Tiene solución?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Aesculapius (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola, tu adaptador se esta protegiendo muy probablemente, es decir, trata de arrancar pero por un problema interno el integrado conmutador lo apaga. El LED se apaga progresivamente en la medida que los filtros de salida se descargan. Tambien puede tratarse de algo mas simple como un falso contacto en el cable de alimentacion. Si tiene solucion en manos de un tecnico con experiencia en eso. Pero hay que abrir el adaptador lo cual implica en general que quede algo marcado el plastico ya que generalmente vienen pegados con pegamento. Saludos.


----------



## jocasafe (Sep 29, 2011)

Aesculapius dijo:


> Hola, tu adaptador se esta protegiendo muy probablemente, es decir, trata de arrancar pero por un problema interno el integrado conmutador lo apaga. El LED se apaga progresivamente en la medida que los filtros de salida se descargan. Tambien puede tratarse de algo mas simple como un falso contacto en el cable de alimentacion. Si tiene solucion en manos de un tecnico con experiencia en eso. Pero hay que abrir el adaptador lo cual implica en general que quede algo marcado el plastico ya que generalmente vienen pegados con pegamento. Saludos.



Estabas en lo cierto Aesculapius, he abierto el adaptador y efectivamente el conector del cable de alimentacion estaba suelto. Lo he soldado y va perfectamente...

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Aesculapius (Sep 29, 2011)

jocasafe dijo:


> Estabas en lo cierto Aesculapius, he abierto el adaptador y efectivamente el conector del cable de alimentacion estaba suelto. Lo he soldado y va perfectamente...
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda. Saludos



Pues me alegra que haya sido algo simple de solventar. Te comento que la mejor manera de abrir los adaptadores engomados es colocando acetona con una inyectadora en la union de la dos mitades del gabinete del adaptador, reposar por 10 minutos y volver a aplicar. Esto ablanda la pega y permite que se separen facilmente. Tambien se puede hacer con un martillo y una herramienta filosa colocada a lo largo del borde de union y golpeandola firmemente con el martillo. Es mas traumatico y tiene riesgos pero resulta. En realidad poca gente repara estos adaptadores porque los reemplazos universales son economicos pero desde el punto de vista academico se aprende mucho para luego ir a fuentes conmutadas de televisores, equipos de audio, etc, ya que comparten los mismos principios operarivos. Saludos.


----------



## jspeeda (Ene 4, 2013)

Tengo lo que parece ser el fusible de entrada quemado ha reventado totalmente y no identifico de cuanto puede ser su valor alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 5, 2013)

jspeeda dijo:


> Tengo lo que parece ser el fusible de entrada quemado ha reventado totalmente y no identifico de cuanto puede ser su valor alguien me puede ayudar?


Lo que tienes es un corto pero que muy gordo, lo mejor comprate uno nuevo, no son caros.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 5, 2013)

jspeeda dijo:


> Tengo lo que parece ser el fusible de entrada quemado ha reventado totalmente y no identifico de cuanto puede ser su valor alguien me puede ayudar?


El fusible es de 100mA para abajo, pero lo que se observa en la foto es que algo estallo (exceso de voltaje o corto en diodos), tienes que limpiar bien todo y medir cual es la posible causa, y por los repuestos, todo se consigue si tienes un foco ahorrador, su balastro electronico tiene la mayoria de componentes compatibles.


----------



## jspeeda (Ene 5, 2013)

gracias por responder muchachos, he limpiado el impreso y no se aprecian dispositivos averiados a simple vista ni en diodos ni condensadores. en cuanto a la sobre tension tengo un termico de sobre tension en el cuadro de casa asi que me extraña, probare con ponerle un fusible tipo resistencia de menos de 100 mA haber si funciona y sino uno de 100mA


----------



## zopilote (Ene 5, 2013)

Recorde que ese tipo de manchas lo hace muy a menudo los varistores, luego los condensadores poliester ocupan el segudo lugar.


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Ene 6, 2013)

No se de donde eres pero eso no merece la pena arreglarla si vale de 3a4€ una nueva.


Saludos


----------



## jspeeda (Ene 17, 2013)

es solo por la satisfaccion de reparar algo juan, cosa que ya hice le cambie los 4 diodos IN4007 y le puse un fusible de 500ma por ahora va que se mata. gracias zopilote tenias razon era un diodo en corto


----------



## lisandrocasanova (Ago 13, 2014)

sdmg dijo:


> hola a todos tengo ese transformador y a mi se me ha quemado el transistor Q1 de tal manera que no se ve ninguna referencia. por favor si alguien lo tiene y puede decirme lo que pone en Q1 lo agradeceria mucho.
> gracias a todos y hasta pronto



amigos hoy se me perforo directamente ese mismo transistor (el de la posición Q1 en la parte de entrada esta tapado por el fusible en la foto que muestran acá es bien atrás) obviamente que no consigo el diagrama y por eso es que molesto yo quiero saber por favor si alguien recuerda o lo tiene a mano para que me diga de cual transistor se trata o la nomenclatura almeno. bueno disculpen las molestias y desde ya muchas gracias desde Argentina


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola, voy a exhumar este tema, espero no romper las normas del foro.

Tenía un transformador de 32VAC con tap central, y digo tenía porque lo desarme completito. Quiero utilizar las piezas para armar otro pero las laminas de hierro silicio están algo oxidadas y con residuos de resina aislante. Me preguntaba si al lijarlas con, vaya la redundancia, una lija de agua del 1000 o superior afecte en el rendimiento del transformador. 

P.D. En unos momentos subo la foto de las laminas.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 26, 2016)

Mmmmm no las lijes, ese óxido hace de aislante entre las láminas disminuyendo las pérdidas, 
Sacale la resina con una espátula o cuter/trincheta nada más! 
El primario debería ser el mismo... y según el bobinado de 32vca sacas el.calculo de cuantas vueltas por volt tenía... (si para 32vca tenía 64 vueltas) sin 2 vueltas para 1v... y ahí haces tu secundario a medida!
Si podes entre capa y capa de los bobinados dale una mano de barniz! 


Saludos!


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 26, 2016)

Gracias por la respuesta shevchenko, la verdad no conté las vueltas del primario ni secundario hno: me fallo ese punto. Como el transformador se calentaba mucho pensé armar uno de cero con nuevo cable. Lo del óxido no lo mencionan en los libros de máquinas eléctricas y ni san Google me daba respuesta, ni en spaninglish.

Otra vez el foro me saca la duda, sin albur


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 26, 2016)

Si aún tenes el alambre, podes usarlo como medida para el nuevo o si está en buen estado usas ese mismo! 

Saludos!!!


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Investigando llegue a la conclusión que me estafaron. Según el transformador era de 32V*2A que corresponde a un núcleo de 8cm^2 pero midiendo las canaletas me da 5.5cm^2. Con razón cuando le requería cerca del Amperio se calentaba. No me sirve para mis propósitos actuales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2016)

5.5 x 2 = 11 , menos el 15 % . . .  9 , al cuadrado = 80 Watts


----------



## zorrux (Oct 19, 2016)

5.5 cm² al cuadrado= 30.25 watts (potencia maxima teorica) potencia maxima disponible : 24 watts.


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 19, 2016)

No, no. Las canaletas tienen una dimensión de 2.2cmx2.5cm que equivalen a los 5.5cm^2, aplicando el cuadro da una potencia de 30W aprox. Tenía pensado rebobinar el primario para obtener 12V*5A (60W) ya que el transformador decía 32V*2A (64W) pero no coincide dicha potencia con el núcleo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hablamos de la sección del nucleo , no de las canaletas


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Por eso, *A* = 2.2cm y *B* = 2.5cm por lo que obtengo una sección *S* = *AB* = 5.5cm^2.

_______________





O estoy en un error?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> pero midiendo las canaletas me da 5.5cm^2.


 
Que son "las canaletas" ?

5.5cm^2 , pensé que era por 2 . . . el Foro dispone de cuadrado² y cubo³  5,5cm² 

25 Watts


----------

